# I'm sure it was meant to....



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Snow today!!!  No snow here.  Anyone got any snow?  

Tracy xxx


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

its just starting to purl on here in the scottish borders

i want loads ..


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

We had a slow start but is now coming down and the ground is white


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

We had bad snow earlier, tons of it but nothing more since.


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

how many inchs did you get mrs nikki?


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Are we still talking about snow?  ;-)


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Its tried, just small flakes that havent stuck, 

PLease stay away snow


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

yes we are pickle oops my post sounded rude


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thick snow here in West London - haven't seen this much snow for years - got to be about 8 inches!! And YES we are still talking about snow


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

we have loads  and it is still snowing 
x


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

loads of snow here as well


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

loads of snow in North London!! at least 6 inches, no buses or mainline overground trains running!!
L x


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

lots of snow here as well and its still snowing very hard ..going to make a snow man very soon cannae wait


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Not a scobbie here. Gutted!!

Wrap up warm girls xx


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

just wait cat its on its way


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

We got a few inches here in Brum - looks lovely but nightmare driving in it!

DeeDee


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Well, watched the news last night and went to bed early (4am start) i was dreaming about waking up to lovely fresh white snow all fluffy and thick..... alarm goes off at 0300 jumped put of bed opened the curtains and was shocked to see nothing but rain rain rain! so much rain the bottom of the road was flooded. So there goes my afternoon plan's of sledging and snowball fights! 

Ah well at least the car got a good wash


----------

